# Safety of rhodiola when extended nursing?



## moss (Feb 7, 2004)

Ok, this is what i have so far:
http://www.healthwell.com/healthnote...tentID=3956007
http://www.herbmed.org/Herbs/Herb176.htm
http://www.kellymom.com/herbal/ref/herbs_r.html
http://www.alivepublishing.com/home/...id=2&take_id=6

the reputable sources that i usually consult dont really have much info on rhodiola. i'm looking for something to support my adrenals, and rhodiola seems to be calling out to me. My 3 yo nursling breastfeeds 4 or 5 times/24 hours.


----------

